# Online Made To Measure Shirts



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Have you ever bought a made to measure shirt online? I can usually get what I need from Marks's and John Lewis, but I was thinking recently that I would like one for when I get married in August. I've looked at some of the online sellers including Marks's, who have a very good rep, but can't see how they make an accurately fitted shirt if the only data they take is collar size, height, weight and age.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

I've never had a made to measure shirt in my life but dont think you can get much better than Thomas Pink for a good shirt. 

Just my opinion though,i dare say a few office workers who are on the forum get shirts made to measure.

Or JoT,he has pretty fancy shirts B)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I get mine from www.ctshirts.co.uk they aren't made to measure but they do have an alteration service for sleeve lengths or if you want pockets etc

Their non-iron shirts are brilliant and four for Â£100, can't go wrong at that IMO


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

If I were you I'd get a decent quality off the rack shirt TM Lewin or Thomas Pink spring to mind, and then spend an extra couple of quid getting it altered


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

johnbrigade said:


> but can't see how they make an accurately fitted shirt if the only data they take is collar size, height, weight and age.
> 
> Any thoughts?


If that's all the info you have to give them it sounds more made to order than made to measure :blink:

Unless you are going into a shop and being measured up properly I wouldn't bother for a one off. There are plenty of places that will alter an off the peg shirt if you are not happy with the fit. I occasionally use one women for odd bits and pieces that need to be altered.

The last wedding I was at I just hired everything, your only going to wear it once and the whole outfit was cheaper to hire than buying a new shirt  :lol:

B.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

'Mytailor.com' have a pretty good range of cloths & styles :yes:

They include some excellent, detailed, options for taking measurements: http://www.mytailor.com/Howtomeasure.aspx

Cheers


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I'd say book yourself a ticket to London, get a wee bit squiffy on the train and head for Saville Row. Make a day of it, perhaps nip to Austin Kaye of the Strand for a new (old) watch and have a shirt made up from scratch whilst sipping on a glass of XO. I bet it'll still be less than what's being spent on hair and make-up...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a few Thomas Pink shirts and think they are great - in fact i shall be frequenting the Birmingham store next Wednesday!


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks guys



BondandBigM said:


> johnbrigade said:
> 
> 
> > but can't see how they make an accurately fitted shirt if the only data they take is collar size, height, weight and age.
> ...


The reason I asked about the M&S shirts is that they came out very well in a Which comparison. Marks's apparently create a biometric model or whatever it would be to create your shirt which is supposed to come out very well, and I wondered if anybody had tried one.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

JoT said:


> I get mine from www.ctshirts.co.uk they aren't made to measure but they do have an alteration service for sleeve lengths or if you want pockets etc
> 
> Their non-iron shirts are brilliant and four for Â£100, can't go wrong at that IMO


Another vote for Charles Tyrwhitt


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also you might want to check out Hawkes & Curtis, again no M2M but they do pretty good shirts IMO


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

I would 'third' CTshirts for VFM and would highly recommend Eton for their quality.

Whilst trawling the web I stumbled upon tailorstore.co.uk and they seem to offer a pretty bespoke service for a modest price.

I'm tempted to try them myself and will report back if you're in no rush.


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

The Which comparison I looked at compared M&S off the shelf with M&S m2m, tailorstore and 40 Savile Row.

Marks's m2m came out best with tailorstore second, but only (it seems) because the expert they used for opinion thought that it might shrink a bit too much when washed - no that's not quite right, "shrinkage in the wash might leave it too snug", if that makes sense?


----------

